# versatile, all around shotgun



## dokraul (Jan 13, 2009)

the remington 870 special field 12 shotgun, a beautiful work of art. quick pointing, responsive and backed up by a mechanically stable design. For home defense, its short enough to get thru tight corridors. For slug, buckshot hunts, its still the "never beyond 40' rule, it gets the job done. Upland gun so they say? yes. Duck gun? again, swing it and never beyond 40. 
The 1187 on the other hand, a better version of the time tested 1100. 30% stronger on the weak points of the 1100. Like all semi auto shotguns, it needs a little cleaning after several hundred rounds. No frills, and a serious shooter. Cheap and functional, that is all what's needed to get by an all around semi auto. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Slingadero (Jan 12, 2009)

Always good to keep a little general purpose shotgun around the house for the 3 C's.

Crows
Coyotes
Crackheads

:beer:

Though in my case, it's a 20" Winchester 1300.


----------



## dokraul (Jan 13, 2009)

you said it, however, sometimes them crack-heads always use the law to their advantage. Often you'll hear someone bein prosecuted coz of self defense. Non lethal ammo r expensive to get by. An acquaintance of mine suggested that I replace my 00 buck with rock salt. just one in the magazine. its non lethal but deng very very painful, enuf to convince the crackhead to recide the alphabet backways hahahahahah

:eyeroll:


----------



## Slingadero (Jan 12, 2009)

Rock salt eh? If I ever need to defend myself against banana slugs, that will be my first choice.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If it becomes necessary for you to shoot somebody with either your 870 or 1187, you will be wise to shoot to kill, with LETHAL amminition. A wounded perpetrator would be the one to use the law to their advantage. The perp in the body bag, not so much. Believe this.
Burl

To address the original subject of this post, I agree that the Special Field models are wonderful upland guns, and would really like to find an 870 SP in 20 gauge. Unfortunately, the ones I have found on the net are priced out of what I consider to be a reasonable range.


----------

